# What should I call my character in Rune Factory 4?



## Munna (Dec 3, 2015)

*Hello!* 

I named my Mayor in animal crossing "*Mitsuko*" & am very happy with it after *500 hours of gameplay*.

I named my main character in* Fire Emblem "Morgana*" and it suited it well. I was also surprised when her son was called "Morgan" so that was a happy coincidence! 
I was also pleased with that name after *60 hours of gameplay*!

I pick names carefully as RPG or life simulation games usually take up a lot of my time & *I only play a 2-3 games a year for long periods of time*, rather than many for shorter periods.

*I want a name I'll be happy with for the 50ish hours I'm bound to be playing this well-loved game!*

*Please vote or if you add a suggestion, please say why you like it!*


----------



## Munna (Dec 8, 2015)

No one cares about Rune Factory 4! Woah!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't have any idea what Rune Factory 4 is but I say go with something like
Miya (Mee YUH) It's an M name and you seem to be fond of those, and it also seems kinda unique.


----------



## Munna (Dec 11, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> I don't have any idea what Rune Factory 4 is but I say go with something like
> Miya (Mee YUH) It's an M name and you seem to be fond of those, and it also seems kinda unique.



That's a great idea actually.  I put it down for a bit, but should start soon with something like that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 14, 2015)

Hmm... Mitsuko, I guess. Also, once you start playing, YOU WILL GET SUCKED IN. I have 500 hours of play on RF4 and nearly 700 on ACNL. That should tell you something. (Then again, I've played over 10 files of RF4 of varying lengths...)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 15, 2015)

manlet

cuz he looks like a girl

#triggered


----------



## Munna (Dec 15, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> Hmm... Mitsuko, I guess. Also, once you start playing, YOU WILL GET SUCKED IN. I have 500 hours of play on RF4 and nearly 700 on ACNL. That should tell you something. (Then again, I've played over 10 files of RF4 of varying lengths...)



That's good to know! 

I still haven't started because things came up (like crippling insomnia where I'm too tired to play...but still can't sleep.....)


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 15, 2015)

Munna said:


> That's good to know!
> 
> I still haven't started because things came up (like crippling insomnia where I'm too tired to play...but still can't sleep.....)


I know a lot about the game- almost everything, except for the fact that I've never beat the 3rd arc in all my hours of play. If you wanna shoot me up with any questions, feel free! I can probably help you out.
Also, I've never suffered from insomnia, but I still wish you the best of luck in dealing with it...


----------



## Munna (Dec 16, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> I know a lot about the game- almost everything, except for the fact that I've never beat the 3rd arc in all my hours of play. If you wanna shoot me up with any questions, feel free! I can probably help you out.
> Also, I've never suffered from insomnia, but I still wish you the best of luck in dealing with it...



That is so sweet, I look forward to sharing the enjoyment of Rune Factory with another fan!  Thanks


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 16, 2015)

Munna said:


> That is so sweet, I look forward to sharing the enjoyment of Rune Factory with another fan!  Thanks


But of course! It's the least I can do. RF4 is the best game I've ever played except for maybe Red Rescue Team... Then again, I've played RF4 a LOT more than RRT.


----------



## BlueOceana (Feb 3, 2017)

I really like Fae, I'm also a big fan of Rune Factory also. I have also beat the third arc and the Sharance Maze. What you want to do to beat the third arc is to go in the Sharance maze and collect the armor and weapon recipes. Also when you beat the boss at the end of each level you get a weapon, accessory, farming. and cooking bread +. Those will teach you the recipes you can only get in the maze. But be sure your skill is high or it will just teach you a regular recipe. My weapon of choice is the fists Finner.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 5, 2017)

Soooo u got RF4 too


----------

